# URGENT, sick cat needs holding space in Nottingham for a few hours



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

All,

Please read http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/338337-urgent-transport-needed-nottingham-oxfordshire.html

Basically we have a lovely lady from Hull going to pick up a sick cat tomorrow morning (Friday) & (suspected cat flu..and she might be pregnant!! ) and the furthest she can take her is Nottingham.

I've already arranged Doncaster to Nottingham, and Nottingham to Rugby...then Rubgy to Oxfordshire.

BUT The 2nd lovely lady doing the 2nd haul can't get to Sapphire the sick kitty until after 6pm as she will be at work but the 1st lady needs to meet someone around 12pm.

Is there ANYONE out there who lives in *Nottingham* or the surrounding areas that can provide us with a shed or a spare room (kept well away from pets!) until she can be collected. You'd only have her a few hours maximum.

Please help us we are running out of ideas and I know someone selfless can help us out there

Pretty pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Help, bump....anyone :crazy:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I've had an idea, what about if I ring this rescue centre to ask if they can hold her for a few hours for us?

Contact | Cats Nottingham

Any ideas?


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Im not sure Cheryl as its a rescue, they may not because of possibility of illness, but I know most have isolation pens

Im so annoyed Cheryl. if it was last week, I would of paid for a [email protected]@dy.courier as I would have had the money available, but there is no way I can afford it at the mo 

Paws crossed there is an another angel looking over Sapphire for this part x


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I was just about to suggest maybe a local vets could
Hold her for a few hours.

My friend is a receptionist at one I will text her now


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

welshjet said:


> Im not sure Cheryl as its a rescue, they may not because of possibility of illness, but I know most have isolation pens
> 
> Im so annoyed Cheryl. if it was last week, I would of paid for a [email protected]@dy.courier as I would have had the money available, but there is no way I can afford it at the mo
> 
> Paws crossed there is an another angel looking over Sapphire for this part x


You did plenty hun!!! You basically paid for her spay and treatment so you really don't need to do anymore 

I would pay the £150 myself but it's a lot of money, obviously if I can raise that on here then we can just stick with a courier..... ideas, ideasssssssssss xxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> I was just about to suggest maybe a local vets could
> Hold her for a few hours.
> 
> My friend is a receptionist at one I will text her now


Thank you soooo much xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm trying to catch one of my neighbours to see if she could receive sapphire at my house. In terms of Timothy's health, if sapphire was in the bathroom and I cleaned it thoroughly afterwards, washed my hands and clothes, would there be a risk to him?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

welshjet said:


> I not sure Cheryl as its a rescue, they may not because of possibility of illness, but I know most have isolation pens
> 
> Im so annoyed with myself, Cheryl. if it was last week, I would of paid for a [email protected]@dy.courier as I would have had the money available and not spent it, but there is no way I can afford it at the mo


I just responded to this message hunni hehehehehehe xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

flev said:


> I'm trying to catch one of my neighbours to see if she could receive sapphire at my house. In terms of Timothy's health, if sapphire was in the bathroom and I cleaned it thoroughly afterwards, washed my hands and clothes, would there be a risk to him?


Morning honey, where abouts do you live? Maybe Lisa could bring her straight to you?

Should be fine quarantined completely in bathroom and just keep your kitty well away from the area and yes hands/clothes etc afterwards would be okay

I got this from google hun

"If one of your cats is diagnosed with cat flu then you need to quarantine them from any other house cats. Wash bowls from cats separately and disinfect the bowls of the sick cat. If you handle the sick cat ensure that you wash your hands after. If youre handling the cat then either wearing something over your clothes are changing your clothes is a good idea. This is to prevent the spread of hidden germs on your clothing"

xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Right, I think we have something in motion --- failing that I'll contact every rescue/vet in Nottingham today to see who can help us. Sooner Sapphire is out of there the better xxx


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

My friend doesnt think her vets can hold her, she has only been working there a few weeks. Sorry! Hopefully u have something sorted now anyways x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> My friend doesnt think her vets can hold her, she has only been working there a few weeks. Sorry! Hopefully u have something sorted now anyways x


Thanks for trying for us hon, means alot!! xxx


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Cheryl
Have u sorted?
My friend is in work at 10.30 and she is going to ask?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Cheryl
> Have u sorted?
> My friend is in work at 10.30 and she is going to ask?


Still not have a definate yet hun from Flev so yes please ask for me

You angel  xxxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your support and help today, yesterday and the day before!

I think we now have success and a plan in action.

Lisa to collect tomorrow morning and has already spoken to the lady, Lisa (because she's such an angel) has kindly donated a cat carrier which she no longer uses so she can keep this one for her whole journey. She will then take Sapphire to Flev's house direct, then Flev will get home and then start her journey with Sapphire (and bleach the whole house :lol to Dante...then Dante to catcoonz

We've done it! 

Can't thank you lot enough, I just want to smoosh you all 

Thank you everyone xxxx


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

My grandparents are here now, we have an aviary with light, lock on the door and security door, its a biggish size too and well roofed. NG10 postcode, could perhaps collect/meet somebody to collect her at 12 but my grandad doesn't drive in the evening as he usually starts to feel unwell by then so she would need to be picked up from the actual house. Space is available if needed!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou everybody. xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CC if you need anymore help funding this girls health then please just shout on thread, happy to help as you've all done plenty!!

xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so glad to hear you have finally got all sorted to help this poor girl. you are all fab:thumbup: i've only just got back on here so wasn't sure what was happening. at last she'll have a decent life. well done everyone


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou hun.
I should be ok as i have been donated £70.88, £55 will be for her spay monday morning and £12 will cover 10 days antibiotics, that will leave £3.88 which would feed Sapphire for the week.

Once a vet has given her a check we will know what we are dealing with.

Hopefully Sapphire will have a new home for xmas.

As all cats that come into rescue has a change of name i was thinking of her adopted name to be Saffron, unless anybody can come up with a better name. 

oh yes and if she likes felix i have many boxes of these donated by Nightkitten. xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll send over £20 for her food hun  I got your details so I'll do that now.

Ps: Just had a reply from rescue centre in Nottingham should anything fall through

"Hi Cheryl, the best i can offer is at my dad's factory at *************(blanked out for security). I can arrange for a pen there and bedding, food;water and litter. But we only work from home here to i have no where to isolate at short notice. Let me know what you think. Elle x"


Let me know guys! xxxxxx


----------



## catsnottingham (Nov 28, 2013)

I've replied via email to cheryl. All I can offer is my dad's factory near to where I live and i can put her in a large crate with litter/food/water and bedding but I'd need to be clear on times of arrival/pickup 

Thanks
Elle cats nottm rescue


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catsnottingham said:


> I've replied via email to cheryl. All I can offer is my dad's factory near to where I live and i can put her in a large crate with litter/food/water and bedding but I'd need to be clear on times of arrival/pickup
> 
> Thanks
> Elle cats nottm rescue


Hey Elle!!!

Thanks so much for joining, I'm so happy you found us!!! Your offer is so, so kind thank you soooo much!!!

I know she's being collected at 10am tomorrow...and I'm hoping we are okay now but I will be in contact with you throughout the day should anything change xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Let's all welcome Elle  Nottingham cat rescue!

So handy to have you on here xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A Warm Welcome Elle. xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CC £20 coming your way  xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so much hun. xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Well done to all involved :thumbup: PF does it again!   xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Im so annoyed Cheryl. if it was last week, I would of paid for a [email protected]@dy.courier as I would have had the money available, but there is no way I can afford it at the mo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried to rep you for being such an angel, welshjet, but I must spread the love around before I can


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou hun.
> I should be ok as i have been donated £70.88, £55 will be for her spay monday morning and £12 will cover 10 days antibiotics, that will leave £3.88 which would feed Sapphire for the week.
> 
> Once a vet has given her a check we will know what we are dealing with.
> ...


Ps: Saffron is great, a new start, a new life. Fantastic xxx


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Ps: Saffron is great, a new start, a new life. Fantastic xxx


Saffron is a really pretty name, also saffron is very precious


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

turnips said:


> Saffron is a really pretty name, also saffron is very precious


Completely agree 

Yay can't wait til she's in safe hands starting with Lisa...... then over to all the rest of our lovely PF members :thumbup1::thumbup: xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> Completely agree
> 
> Yay can't wait til she's in safe hands starting with Lisa...... then over to all the rest of our lovely PF members :thumbup1::thumbup: xx


Am so glad to hear this, am so happy a big THANK YOU to all xxxx



Jiskefet said:


> Tried to rep you for being such an angel, welshjet, but I must spread the love around before I can


Jk, its the others who are angels, they have moved mountains to try and get this sorted. I didnt mind making sure there was enough there for her spay, I only wish I was from that area and I would have got her myself x



catcoonz said:


> Thankyou hun.
> I should be ok as i have been donated £70.88, £55 will be for her spay monday morning and £12 will cover 10 days antibiotics, that will leave £3.88 which would feed Sapphire for the week.
> 
> Once a vet has given her a check we will know what we are dealing with.
> ...


Id say, she wont be fussy, just appreciative of the food.



turnips said:


> Saffron is a really pretty name, also saffron is very precious


Totally agree with this quote x

CC, im not doing secret santa, but I will be sending this pretty furbie some stuff. I hope you dont mind that. X will.pm you xxx


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been in direct contact with both lissajjl1 and Dante, so we are all systems go for tomorrow. I'm just getting stuff ready to set up in the bathroom for my (very) temporary resident.

Fingers crossed here that everything goes well, and Saffron never has to spend another night alone in the cold.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the extra £20 Cheryl for Saffron's food. xx

Im going to put her on Nutriment raw to get some weight on her, failing this will be applaws adult dry which i purchased from the rescue donations kindly received and felix wet food.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyway I can help babes, so no worries at all  

Best of luck my lovely Lisa, fabulous Flev & Darling Dante!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

GOOD LUCK ALL FOR TODAY XXXX

Can you please keep us posted when your able to xxxx

My head is going to be everywhere today

MASSIVE THANK YOUS TO ALL INVOLVED XXXXX


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

So proud of everyone pulling this together and involved, sending you good vibes from London!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Glad that everything seems sorted for Saffron and that she is going to be well looked after 
If you need any money towards food, vets etc then just let me know


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good Luck Lisa, Felv, Dante, hoping this all goes well today.

Cheryl Please keep WJ informed before she has a breakdown. xx

WJ, try not to worry, you only have an hour of nerves left before you can relax. xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Good Luck Lisa, Felv, Dante, hoping this all goes well today.
> 
> Cheryl Please keep WJ informed before she has a breakdown. xx
> 
> WJ, try not to worry, you only have an hour of nerves left before you can relax. xx


Thats gonna be a long hour  CC xxx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Best wishes to all involved today


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Good luck to all involved today 

Viv xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Fingers crossed for it all going smoothly today!

And please, please keep us posted, I'm at work but will be checking as I can't stop thinking about this poor little girl


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Iv got a feeling there is going to be lots of thin looking cats at this place


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Iv got a feeling there is going to be lots of thin looking cats at this place


I normally pop like on to ack posts. I agree with you, but didmt wamt to hit the like button 

Hope all ok with yours and big thank you to you as well xxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Good Luck to all involved , in getting Saffron away from this dump  .... Hopefully it will be over very soon  .... It pains me too think of the others left behind though


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Good Luck today everyone bringing Saffron to safety xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

welshjet said:


> I normally pop like on to ack posts. I agree with you, but didmt wamt to hit the like button
> 
> Hope all ok with yours and big thank you to you as well xxx


aww i did nothing,nothing compared to cheryl (sp) her phone bill must be sky high,and all others giving up their time to help this cat,i cant believe shes an adult with her tiny size,my 12 week old kittens are bigger..


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Im like a kid in the back of a car at the moment, saying

"are we there yet"


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Good Luck to all involved , in getting Saffron away from this dump  .... Hopefully it will be over very soon  .... It pains me too think of the others left behind though


under you post where the likes are there is something strange written (unfriended or something) isnt that weird.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I can't see it sweet , but the like facility has gone from that post  and you liked me twice lol ....... it's all your fault  freaky Friday x




ETA ..... Perhaps iv'e upset someone


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> under you post where the likes are there is something strange written (unfriended or something) isnt that weird.


Just checked my page showing for that post, but everything showing ss normal. Nothing underneath


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been following these threads about Saffron very closely but as I live in Kent I'm way out of the way to help but have to post my GOOD LUCKS for today, and can't wait for the 'I've got her' post so I, as well as everybody else knows she's safe


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll keep you posted waiting on Lisa now.....she should be arriving any minute  

I write this as I'm in a queue to have my blood taken :lol: I'm so dedicated !!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> I can't see it sweet , but the like facility has gone from that post  and you liked me twice lol ....... it's all your fault  freaky Friday x
> 
> ETA ..... Perhaps iv'e upset someone


This is what happened to me the other day i got liked twice by MM,and she put a pic up of what her screen showed and come to think of it it must have been same as what this is saying under your post,shall i try and double rep you..pmsl


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> I'll keep you posted waiting on Lisa now.....she should be arriving any minute
> 
> *I write this as I'm in a queue to have my blood taken* :lol: I'm so dedicated !!!
> 
> Xxxxxx


OMG!!!! needles :yikes: :yikes:

That thud you just heard was me passing out and landing on the floor


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mum to Missy said:


> OMG!!!! needles :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> That thud you just heard was me passing out and landing on the floor


Me is exactly the same as this so you can imagine how I'm feeling :lol: xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mum to Missy said:


> OMG!!!! needles :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> That thud you just heard was me passing out and landing on the floor


:lol:
Sorry for laughing at you, but would like to say thank you for keeping us all entertained while we nervously wait for news :thumbup:


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> :lol:
> Sorry for laughing at you, but would like to say thank you for keeping us all entertained while we nervously wait for news :thumbup:


My pleasure rrr:

If you really want entertaining you should be with me when I have to have a blood test done, it involves a mallet and someone who can run as fast as Usain Bolt


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

She's safe !!!!!!! Yayyyyyyy xxxxxx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Brilliant news :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Wonderful job ladies ......... Fantastic news ..... do we know what state she is in Cheryl ? .... i'm sure there's going to be dozens of questions by us all soon xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

YAY fantastic news :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Catsgalore has asked me to tell you all how great you are as she cannot get near the computer for a good few hours yet
Ihad to ring her to tell her the good news. Well done to all concerned


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ah, great news :thumbup:
She's past the biggest hurdle, now just hoping the journey goes ok!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

News in, yes she is safe but she is very very sick.

All i can do is my best and i hope this is enough, please can we have positive vibes for this poor girl.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

As CC said guys! Hard to tell really but all I could hear was her crying in background on phone cus she's a little distressed, bless her. 


Thank you all involved & especially CC for taking great care of her xxxxxxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> News in, yes she is safe but she is very very sick.
> 
> All i can do is my best and i hope this is enough, please can we have positive vibes for this poor girl.


Ah 

Lots of positive vibes coming her way!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Poor soul, so hope she is going to be ok x x


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh no, lot's of healing vibes coming your way!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Pleased to hear she is safe - and sending lots of good vibes


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry, blinking work had to call us in then for a meeting.

Just caught up.

So glad we managed to get to her, paws crossed its in time and this journey is the start of a new life and full.of love for her

Big thank you to,all, and especially perhaps to Lisa for going into what must.of beem a hard if not traumatic place - thank you xxx

Masses of positive and healing vibes to Saffon xxxxx

New name.for a new start hopefully xxxxxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Update from Lisa:

She's' stopped for a coffee and said she doesn't think gorgeous Saffron has ever in her life felt a blanket and keeps rubbing it with her head and snuggling in it being relieved she is finally warm no doubt!!! and finally drifted off to sleep once she trusted her and felt safe, god love this cat 

Made my heart break

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aww well done to everyone and sending loads of positive vibes x


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Can anything been done about this person that has kept poor saffron in a terrible state


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Cheryl89 said:


> Update from Lisa:
> 
> She's' stopped for a coffee and said she doesn't think gorgeous Saffron has ever in her life felt a blanket and keeps rubbing it with her head and snuggling in it being relieved she is finally warm no doubt!!! and finally drifted off to sleep once she trusted her and felt safe, god love this cat
> 
> ...


:crying::crying: God that's the second time this morning I've blubbed (First was in general when I clicked on 'Ban the cooking of live animals' link )

I've got everything crossed for this poor babe x


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Update from Lisa:
> 
> She's' stopped for a coffee and said she doesn't think gorgeous Saffron has ever in her life felt a blanket and keeps rubbing it with her head and snuggling in it being relieved she is finally warm no doubt!!! and finally drifted off to sleep once she trusted her and felt safe, god love this cat
> 
> ...


Made me cry :crying:

And the ad said she loves a warm lap ...
Yeah right, as if she ever saw one 
Hope karma catches up with this horrible woman, I really do!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

When this cats had a vet check after that armed with the vets report get the rspca(so wish there was another organisation) called and get her place checked out who knows what they will find. 

Part of me thinks these people know how poorly this girl is hence free to a good home.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I would happily put these people in a cage and see how they bloody like it. It really sickens me to think there are people that can do things like that


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> When this cats had a vet check after that armed with the vets report get the rspca(so wish there was another organisation) called and get her place checked out who knows what they will find.
> 
> *Part of me thinks these people know how poorly this girl is hence free to a good home*.


I said the same to CC, they probably wanted to get rid of her because she was just too poorly to be used by them any more


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> I said the same to CC, they probably wanted to get rid of her because she was just too poorly to be used by them any more


yes yes yes and not worth a vet bill no doubt  probably wore out from bk to bk litters


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

It's very upsetting but Lisa is soooooo relieved. She wanted to make sure she was well away from the "farm" before she called me.

I'm sure she'll let us know how bad the breeding farm is there on her return 

xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> It's very upsetting but Lisa is soooooo relieved. She wanted to make sure she was well away from the "farm" before she called me.
> 
> I'm sure she'll let us know how bad the breeding farm is there on her return
> 
> xxxx


my guess is worse than we think.

if its the people from the fever coat thread they had tiny 3 week old kittens pictured in hay bales saying they were rare silver back kittens.idiots

They looked so odd cause they had fever coat (hence conditions they were being kept in) i was emailing them telling them what was going on with their coat colour but oh no they wernt having none of it they said their vet thought the colour was lovely,so i said vets dont even do genetics,believe me its fever coat.

i told her she was selling people cats which would turn into black cats for £200 but they just want having none of it either that or knew what they were doing..idiots!


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So pleased that Saffron is on her way to safety. Well done to all PF members involved in this rescue. I hope this poor, beautiful little girl can be given a new life and shown all the love that she clearly has not had in her life so far.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, so as i have limited info on Saffron i can only pass the photo's onto my vet.
He has said he will do a full report and contact rspca himself to report this person, thats good news.

Other news is going by the photo i emailed through it is hopefully just a case of warmth, love, medications, she will not be spayed until her health has returned so we are probably looking at spay in 2 weeks, if she is pregnant not sure what to do, do i risk spay even though she is poorly or do i wait, all answers will be monday.

I will be asking alot of advise on a new thread, hope this will be ok.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think now Sapphire is safe we can share a photo kindly taken by Lisa. 

Ears are not a concern, can be treated, eyes look clear and bright so thats a good sign plus no sneezing as yet, another good sign.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So pleased to hear Saffron is safe and now on her way to hopefully being a healthy cat and being in a loving forever home, to be happy and to know what love and attention is.

Well done Lisa and to all involved  



Cheryl89 said:


> Update from Lisa:
> 
> She's' stopped for a coffee and said she doesn't think gorgeous Saffron has ever in her life felt a blanket and keeps rubbing it with her head and snuggling in it being relieved she is finally warm no doubt!!! and finally drifted off to sleep once she trusted her and felt safe, god love this cat
> 
> ...


So so sad :crying: :crying: bless her, at least she's safe now


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I think now Sapphire is safe we can share a photo kindly taken by Lisa.
> 
> Ears are not a concern, can be treated, eyes look clear and bright so thats a good sign plus no sneezing as yet, another good sign.


shes not a colourpoint is she.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I think now Sapphire is safe we can share a photo kindly taken by Lisa.


If you look closely you can see the hint of a smile around her mouth. I think she's happy to be with that snuggly blanket.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Shes beautiful, so glad she is safe x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have no idea what she is.

Will take some photo's for you, maybe you can tell me what she is.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Another successful rescue mission!  Thanks for uploading piccie CC she's so beautiful 

I am so on the ball, been monitoring this 24.7 had me blood taken and cleaned my whole house....and I gotta go London for 3!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Right folks my part is done, all over to you guys now, so keep me posted via this thread  :lol:

xxxxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I have no idea what she is.
> 
> Will take some photo's for you, maybe you can tell me what she is.


Her eyes would be blue if cp,they are green we thought she had an ori look..maybe


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

So pleased she is safe 

That's a lovely photo, she certainly looks a lot happier already bless her


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

SO happy to hear she's in safe hands now, fantastic work all of you, feel a bit weepy at work now


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry guys one more update: she's now safely arrived at Flev's house. Lisa settled her in the bathroom and she's rolling around playing with toys 

Thank you so much for getting her to the next stage Lisa!!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, always a good sign when a kitty plays with toys.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so glad she is now safe.
I just caught up on this thread as not been too good this week with a virus
I want to say that coming on here and reading all about the help and organisation and time you have given to this poor little cat and many others in the past really makes me aware that there is some Lovely Human Beings left on this planet.
You are all Angels :thumbsup:
This forum is one Big Family and i hope we will keep together always.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Right well im offline now, have to go and clear the shop of cottonwool balls ready for a dirty ear kittie to arrive, have everything else i need.

Must remember to hide my kittens from Dante aswell.

Will be on mobile if im needed but sounds like all is ok.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Sorry guys one more update: she's now safely arrived at Flev's house. Lisa settled her in the bathroom and she's rolling around playing with toys
> 
> Thank you so much for getting her to the next stage Lisa!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Aww, amazing news!
Made me all weepy again 
Really must get some work done, I'm quite useless so far today 

Oh, and if anyone needs a good laugh ... :lol:
Warmed up my lunch, grabbed pepper, opened the <wrong as it turns out> part of the lid, shook it vigorously over my food and then realised I've got about 50g of pepper all over my food   
Tried scooping it out, but a lot still stayed so had a rather spicy lunch


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

turnips said:


> SO happy to hear she's in safe hands now, fantastic work all of you, feel a bit weepy at work now


Ive be red eyed all day, it only takes the slightest thought to set me off again 



Cheryl89 said:


> Sorry guys one more update: she's now safely arrived at Flev's house. Lisa settled her in the bathroom and she's rolling around playing with toys
> 
> Thank you so much for getting her to the next stage Lisa!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thats a really positive.post to read! Toys. Aww love her, om off again  at the thought of her having toys, its something we take take for granted with ours ;(  x

Thanks Cheryl for being a guardian angel to our precious furbie to get this started and to a very special person called Lisa for starting her on her journey

Thank you Lisa x

Flev - good luck and keep us all posted if your able to, it perhaps has worked out well having a break for her to perhaps calm down and have a warm snooze xx



catcoonz said:


> Right well im offline now, have to go and clear the shop of cottonwool balls ready for a dirty ear kittie to arrive, have everything else i need.
> 
> Must remember to hide my kittens from Dante aswell.
> 
> Will be on mobile if im needed but sounds like all is ok.


I cant wait for Dante to get to yours,  for obvious reasons of course

Thank you for CC for your precious space, love and attention xxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think we all need to hear this special news, didnt post before as i needed confirmation but.................................................

Saffron has a new home waiting for her.....

this family close to me, sadly lost their cat last year, had to wait until the hubby knew about her so the good news is in their words, how can we not say a yes for such a special girl.....

Saffron will leave me once she is better and she has a wonderful new home waiting for her.

Post probably doesnt make any sense as im typing and dancing at the same time. Yipee for Saffron. xxxx


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I think we all need to hear this special news, didnt post before as i needed confirmation but.................................................
> 
> Saffron has a new home waiting for her.....
> 
> ...


I wish it was possible to like posts more than once!!!  That's such amazing news.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Aww, amazing news!
> Made me all weepy again
> Really must get some work done, I'm quite useless so far today
> 
> ...


seen a rate good bit strip that would have gone with this yesterday,cant chuffin find it nah tho,it was some dinner and a lass pouring tons of pepper on the meal lolol.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yippee!!!!!!! I'm so happy CC  that's fabulous news! In a loving safe warm home rather then a kitten farm in the cold in a cage!!!! Xxxxxx

I love it when there's good endings like this 

And joy - HAHAHAHA I've done that before & a whole pot of salt too!!!! Xxxxxx

WJ - stop you're making me blush lolol xxxxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Whooo hoooo

Fabulous news, but am still keeping paws crossed all ok though and nothing too bad when shes with CC and vet 

You've started me off again x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh well done CC that is fabulous news! I'm tearing up again. Not difficult as I feel like **** and have given up up on work. (Meant to be WAH)


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I think we all need to hear this special news, didnt post before as i needed confirmation but.................................................
> 
> Saffron has a new home waiting for her.....
> 
> ...


Happy dancing with you CC , wonderful news close to you and a new home up definitely a hiphophappy dance moment


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

I managed to get out of work earlier than I thought possible and headed straight upstairs when I got home a few mins ago. Saffron is the most adorable little lady, she was hiding when I first went in but as soon as I sat down and called her she came straight out and over for strokes. She is moulting loads and has weepy eyes which she has let me wipe. I spent about 5 mins with her, and have now washed my hands, changed clothes and come downstairs to sort Timothy out. All being well, I should have Saffron loaded up and be on the road in the next half hour or so. Will update once she's safely transferred to Dante and on the last leg of her adventure to CC.

So, so glad to hear she has a home lined up, they are bound to love her if her initial behaviour is anything to judge by - she seems to be a cat with so much love to give and just in need of someone to return that love.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww she souds like a very special girl so are all you pf girls very special, 

so happy you have found her her forever home CC


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I think we all need to hear this special news, didnt post before as i needed confirmation but.................................................
> 
> Saffron has a new home waiting for her.....
> 
> ...


That's fantastic news :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm so pleased and happy for Saffron


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've only just got home and seen how all this has turned out today. fantastic news that she is finally safe and even better news to hear she has a home lined up for her:thumbup:
BUT, i have one question - what is her name - sapphire or saffron? it keeps changing


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

It's saffron cg


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> It's saffron cg


but earlier posts state sapphire


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

That was her name when she was with that nasty person


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

The wonderful people of PF have done it again 

Well done to everyone involved.

Big healing *get well* vibes being sent to the beautiful Saffron. So glad to hear that she has a new home already


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> That was her name when she was with that nasty person


oh i see, i've been so busy i got totally confused reading the last few posts


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Saffron has a new home waiting for her.....


*blubbing* (again! - think I'm going to have to ensure I keep a larger supply of tissues in the house!)

OMG I'm reading this thread with so many emotions flying around (Maisie is all worried as she gets anxious when she sees me cry) - anger at the beeping people who treat animals like this ..... relief that it went OK and Saffron is out of that awful place ..... delight to hear she has a forever home ready for when she's back to full health ..... *phew* 

As always, totally astounded at the lengths you lovely people go to and the huge difference it can make if people are prepared to work together to make things happen


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

cats galore said:


> oh i see, i've been so busy i got totally confused ready the last few posts


Yep, sorry CG, not sure who mentioned the nane Saffron, and used the description along the lines of it beimg precious . (Sapphire was her original name in that awful place )


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats my fault again with name changes, i always like to give rescue's a new name for a new start in life.

Her name at the byb  is sapphire.

Her new name with me and her new home is Saffron.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Last post from me on this thread as i have so much to do and little time to do it.

I have purchased Saffron (sapphire for CG ) a new bed, blankets, food/water bowls and toys as she is a special girl.

My next post will be after ear cleaning and settled with a new thread Saffron, and hopefully a nice photo so you can all rest, especially WJ. xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hehe yay CC thank you! I've had a bottle of wine with OH before going to see warhorse in the theatre so last post from me too until I'm nice & hungover in the morning so pls keep me updated xxxxxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Cheryl -enjoy your vino, you deserve it xxx

CC :001_wub: your a darling. Have sent you a pm as to whats best/needed

Have a safe drive Dante with our precious Saffron xxxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Cheryl89 said:


> Hehe yay CC thank you! I've had a bottle of wine with OH before going to see warhorse in the theatre so last post from me too until I'm nice & hungover in the morning so pls keep me updated xxxxxxx


Enjoy Warhorse but take tissues! We went to see it a few years ago and blubbed profusely. Two people we know have been the Song man over the years. Not sure if one of them still is!


----------



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been following this thread with bated breath since Welshjet highlighted Saffron's plight. What you lovely people have done to save this dear little puss is just incredible. I am in awe of all of you. Sending big loves to you all & most especially Saffron. You are all AMAZING. XX


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Aww I love that you've bought Saffron lot's of nice new things. Such a lucky cat


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Just popped in to check how Saffron's rescue went, and I want to say a very big well done :thumbup: I am so glad this poor little girl is safe and sound and has a home waiting for her when she is well again. Thank you everyone for helping Saffron 

Viv xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Fantastic news!
Waiting for more journey updates


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No news as yet, im sat here waiting for saffron to arrive, i will post as soon as she gets here then i will be cleaning ears etc, so will post again as soon as i can.


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Saffron is on her education with Dante, passed her over about half an hour ago. Good luck little girl, hope you have a happy future ahead of you.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

I think most of us knew it already, but I just wanted to say that

*YOU LOT ARE AMAZING!!!!!!​*
I can't express my admiration for all of you and what you've achieved in such a short space of time for this gorgeous little one - the world needs more people like you, and I just wish i lived a bit more central so I could help out in some small way too.

Sending precious Saffy gentle healing smooshes from Libby, Puddsey and me


----------



## Miss mousi (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been following this topic from the opening post all the way though and I'm literally blown away totally lost for words.

WHAT THE PEOPLE HAVE DONE ON HERE FOR THE MOGGY IS SENSATIONAL I TAKE MY HAT OFF TO YAS ALL 

Yas are all to so kind and special


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

You are all blinking amazing!! 

This has had me on the edge of my seat! 

Can't wait to hear she is in her new home and the horrible people that have kept her like this are bought to justice!

So amazing you all are xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you for that update Flev, its appreciated, hope she behaved for you xxxx

CC -pm' d you xxx

Cheryl, hope you are enjoying the film, haved ping'd you xxx

Am so excited, she is almost, at what must have been frightening day for her, but what Lisa and Flev have said, she seems to have been very brave xxx


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

*Well done to you all​*


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Been working all day and just catching up. Great stuff. Really look forward to seeing some lovely photos of Saffron looking clean, warm and happy.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

CC.. I think I'm outside yours but its so blooming dark out here in the sticks I'm not sure! Really should have taken your number.. Help! Lol


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Saffron meowed a lot in the car, I imagine she must have been confused and scared - especially after she'd had some rest in my house - she was probably hoping we weren't taking her back where she'd previously been living. I kept telling her I was taking her somewhere even better, where she'd meet her new family. She was a total sweetheart and completely stole my heart in the few hours she was with me.

I'm now home again, had a really clear run both ways and waiting with you all for the update to say she's finally with CC.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

She is a playful little thing isnt she to say she was stuck in a mesh pen in middle of a cold farm.

I wonder if she was someones once much loved girl who ended up in the hands of these scum to breed with ???

Doesnt seem like shes been penned all her life.


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Dante said:


> CC.. I think I'm outside yours but its so blooming dark out here in the sticks I'm not sure! Really should have taken your number.. Help! Lol


Just texted CC for you Dante.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Dante, have you caught Cc yet, .????

Wlbsh, perhaps you right, who knows,, hopefully, we will have a bit more of an idea onces she has settled properly xxxx


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

What wonderful people are on this forum, miracles can happen


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

welshjet said:


> Thank you for that update Flev, its appreciated, hope she behaved for you xxxx
> 
> CC -pm' d you xxx
> 
> ...


Oh Hun warhorse is so very sad :crying: on interval now  xxxx

So happy she's safe & warm! Keep me posted xxxxxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Oh Hun warhorse is so very sad :crying: on interval now  xxxx
> 
> So happy she's safe & warm! Keep me posted xxxxxx


The film was bad enough! I'd love to go see it in theatres.... and the lion king


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you all waiting for me to give an update.......................

hang on, back soon xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Are you all waiting for me to give an update.......................
> 
> hang on, back soon xx


YES!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh: We are all on tenterhooks here!


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Come on CC - the wait is killling me!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

CC!!!!:nono:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

UPDATE UPDATE!!!



:001_unsure:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oooooh, your a naughty one for keeping us waiting.

Hope she is not too stressed for you.

If Dante is still there, give her a big hug and thank you for us xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im not hugging Dante but she is lovely, will give saffron a cuddle.
right have to go offline for a second to download photo's for you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well she is pure white, tiny so looks around 6 months old, eating, drinking and cuddly, bless her, has touched the hearts of many today and is now safe.

Anyway, i know you all want a photo, of enjoy. xx

Oh yes, had afew scratches by her eyes so this has been treated, ears are now clean, no earmites just dirt.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Awwwww sweetpea so glad she's safe now


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

She is so gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh bless her little heart! Give her a big kiss !


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

what a long day for her her journey started at 10 didnt it? So she looks young? i thought she looked young too,does she appear to have had kittens before,going by her teats?


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

A big :thumbup: to everyone involved in getting Saffron to a safe place


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic! Well done CC and everyone who helped today


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

To be honest she looks like she has had many litters, im glad she is safe.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

She has had one helluva day poor love.... Now she can start to relax and prepare for her forever home.... Well done to everyone involved, you have changed this little girls life! xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> To be honest she looks like she has had many litters, im glad she is safe.


I see, so probably drained and small due to this?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Well done everyone xx Brilliant to see


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh bless her, she looks so tiny, poor little mite.

Your in a far better place now Saffron sweetie, it's all love and kindness from here on xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Good to see that pic CC x

She is probably glad of warmth even just hearing your voices if shebgas been stuck in that cage.

Oh bless, am so glad she is safe xxxx

I know ive said it before, but a big thank you to all to have made this happen.

Your all amazing xxxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Remember if you need anything just let me know


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi you guys.

So pleased little girls journey is over now, I haven't stopped thinking about her all day and was waiting to hear she had reached her destination - I have posted about todays visit in the breeding section as need some help urgently to get some information.

Have also put on my pics that I took as soon as I had collected her this morning - please don't look if you are easily upset although obviously she has a happy ending now thank god. 

Lisa.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm home - what an absolutely beautiful, friendly little soul she is. She was SO happy exploring CC's kitchen. 

Whilst I was sat with her in the car in the pitch black and silence, waiting for CC to find me, she was purring away quietly to herself. 

Flev and CC, was lovely to meet you both albeit briefly - thanks for the coffee & toilet break! 

Very happy that Saffron is somewhere warm tonight, well done everyone


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Well done everyone  pat on the back and a glass of wine for you all


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I've already had too many wines, hic!!!

WJ kindly donated for saffron again, and Lisa, flev, Dante, CC - you're blooming angels. Flev you really put yourself out for saffron to hold fort in your bathroom & there's just too many thank yous to dish out 4 you guys xxx

As one big pet forum we could save Ze world!!!! ..... Maybe I have had too much wine.... :lol: but I do love you all

Xxxxxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so happy for sweet saffron

thanks cheryl i now have images of you all dressed like catwoman:001_unsure: haha you are all our pet forum cat heros to be sure , thankyou xxx








:thumbsup::yesnod:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

And everyone can sigh with relief..she is saved and her new life starts now


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been following this thread hoping for good news and I like others am overwhelmed by the huge hearts of those on PF. Massive high fives to you all, everyone one of you deserves a bottle wine each not just a glass 
I've not been on here very long but every day I am amazed at the amount of help, support and friendship, long may it continue and I can't wait to hear about Saffron's progress with CC and then in her new home bless her


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

So happy to hear she's safe, please keep us updated on her progress as much as you can CC.

Heading to bed now to snuggle Timothy (who coped very well with being shut downstairs all day) and be grateful for the people I will never meet who helped him into rescue so we could be happy together. I love getting the chance to help other cats a little in this way, as it feels in some way that I'm saying thankyou for my beautiful boy.

Jacqui


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will keep you all updated on her, if anybody has any questions if i miss anything out please do ask. 

Thankyou everybody.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ive got a question , do you ever sleep? sweet dreams everyone another cat saved


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sooo pleased that she is safe. For her its going to be like Christmas every day from now on.
You really are a wonderful bunch to have rallied around for her. I wish that I could have helped but I'm no where near any of the action.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i have been so busy that i haven't had time to come on here very much so i'm only just catching up on everything properly. what a fantastic effort you all put in to saving this beautiful girl. it just goes to show that there are decent people around who will do anything to save a defenceless animal. i'm so proud and honoured to be part of such a wonderful forum. CC, Flossy was tiny and so was Sienna and they had gone through multiple pregnancies. they both put weight on and seemed to grow bigger after having the opportunity of decent food so hopefully Saffron will be the same now that she is safe and cared for


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes i sleep, i can live on 3 hours sleep a night which is just aswell.

You would think being neglected it would break her spirit, but no, she is a happy, purring, cuddly girl, slept all night in her box, has eaten a good breakfast, drinking and playing with her toys, she also likes to stalk the birds from the window. We have no sneezing and looks bright this morning.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah CC that's music to my ears!!!!! Thank god xxxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

That is soundimg so positive CC with no sneezing

It sounds as though she's had a good night

Thanks for keep us posted CC

:yikes: three hours sleep.:yikes: im more like 8/10 hours


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Fantastic news CC, she sounds so happy, what a huge change for her, waking yesterday morning in that horrid cage and waking 24hrs later in a lovely warm comfy happy home xx


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> I've been following this thread hoping for good news and I like others am overwhelmed by the huge hearts of those on PF. Massive high fives to you all, everyone one of you deserves a bottle wine each not just a glass
> I've not been on here very long but every day I am amazed at the amount of help, support and friendship, long may it continue and I can't wait to hear about Saffron's progress with CC and then in her new home bless her





flev said:


> So happy to hear she's safe, please keep us updated on her progress as much as you can CC.
> 
> Heading to bed now to snuggle Timothy (who coped very well with being shut downstairs all day) and be grateful for the people I will never meet who helped him into rescue so we could be happy together. I love getting the chance to help other cats a little in this way, as it feels in some way that I'm saying thankyou for my beautiful boy.


I have been following this thread too and am so glad she is safe. You guys have put it so beautifully that I am just going to echo your sentiments.

Great to hear she has a furrever home lined up too.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I've just read the whole thread and its fantastic  really well done to all the helpers and a beautiful cat - so glad she's happy now.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

LouiseH has also made a wonderful donation for saffron  she's one special girl. CC more funds coming your way. You lot are very fantastical 

xxxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Does she need food, litter, toys, money? where to send it? how?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jannor said:


> Does she need food, litter, toys, money? where to send it? how?


CCs Grace Haven wish list on Amazon
Amazon.co.uk: Grace Haven: Grace Haven Cat Rescue


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jannor said:


> Does she need food, litter, toys, money? where to send it? how?


Hey hunni if anyone wants to send funds they PM me & I give my paypal email & I ping it to CC direct or you can purchase things saffron needs by CCs requests when she posts on here  xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> CCs Grace Haven wish list on Amazon
> Amazon.co.uk: Grace Haven: Grace Haven Cat Rescue


Yes this was the link I was looking for!!! Thank you babe xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Yes i sleep, i can live on 3 hours sleep a night which is just aswell.
> 
> You would think being neglected it would break her spirit, but no, she is a happy, purring, cuddly girl, slept all night in her box, has eaten a good breakfast, drinking and playing with her toys, she also likes to stalk the birds from the window. We have no sneezing and looks bright this morning.


Ah, what great news!
Such a brave girl 
She knows she's in the best possible place <well, until she goes to her furrever home >


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> CCs Grace Haven wish list on Amazon
> Amazon.co.uk: Grace Haven: Grace Haven Cat Rescue


sent a scratch post with den as others seem to have already sent food.

Trixie Zamora Scratching Post, with Paw Prints, 61 cm, Beige


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jannor said:


> sent a scratch post with den as others seem to have already sent food.
> 
> Trixie Zamora Scratching Post, with Paw Prints, 61 cm, Beige


Yayyyyy amaze balls!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Hey hunni if anyone wants to send funds they PM me & I give my paypal email & I ping it to CC direct or you can purchase things saffron needs by CCs requests when she posts on here  xxx


ok thanks. sent the scratch post now but I have a paypal account so will check with you next time


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jannor said:


> ok thanks. sent the scratch post now but I have a paypal account so will check with you next time


No worries at all Hun  what you did was fab  thank you guys xxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Glad to hear how lovely Saffron seems, considering how she has been kept etc!! She certainly is a lovely girl. Well done to everyone again 

I've just purchased the Good Girl Good Girl Bedtime Fleecy Cat Bed, 370 mm/ 14.5-inch that perhaps she could use as a bed, or even any other of your cats 

Enjoy


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so much for all the kindness you have all shown for saffron, we both appreciate this very much.

I dont think she has a new home now, sadly they was far too keen to meet her and was shocked to see her, she will be going up for adoption as soon as she is better but with some issues we have at the moment im not sure if she will be available before xmas, working with my vet at the moment and i will give a clearer insight on monday.

She is fine so dont worry, we just have a slight issue we need to think on.

She is a good girl, lets me put cream on her scratches on her face whilst purring.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww so sorry to hear that CC but happy knowing you are caring for her, best best wishes for monday xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Aw that's a shame, I'm sure though she won't be homeless for long! Hope she continues to do well!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sure she will be snapped up very quickly, she adores everybody and is such an easy cat, must say i adore her but then i adore them all so that doesnt help.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

thank you ever so much louiseh, hanwombat, and Jannor, she is going to be mightily spoilt, but id say in view of what she has gone through, she deserves it

Thank you ever so much, xxx if I have forgotton anyone,  im sorry 

From what CC has told me, she has an amazing good nature and is so trusting, how on earth she is still like this is, well just unbelievable and in a way makes it worse  

CC, thank you for keeping us posted and from speaking with you, I know your :001_wub: with her. As to her possible new home, its a pity they saw her at this moment, but, you never know, when she is nursed back to full health by you, and perhaps if there is a chance they may see her again, they may just realise how precious a cat she is xxxx

And Cheryl, I left you out of the top, because, you, wlbsh and along with those who moved mountains to help Saffron get to her place of safety and to someone who will give her the chance to live and be worshipped as she should be, Catcoonz xxx I think you all know how grateful i am to you all xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wanted to also add Wicket and Forester to the thankyou list.

Thankyou so much everybody for all the kind donations, Saffron will think its xmas.

She is good as she takes her tablets with no problem and im hoping the lucky new owner will always keep in touch, Saffron has a special place in my heart along with the others, you are all so kind and i am shocked at how much kindness for a beautiful girl is out there.

A big cuddle and purrs from Saffron to you all and she also has a nice full tummy of chicken and duck. xxx


----------



## DogLover123 (Aug 25, 2012)

You guys rock!:thumbsup:

Well done all in helping with the journey of Saffron to her better life


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

welshjet said:


> As to her possible new home, its a pity they saw her at this moment, but, you never know, when she is nursed back to full health by you, and perhaps if there is a chance they may see her again, they may just realise how precious a cat she is xxxx


I second that, maybe just drop them an e-mail to say you're sorry they were so shocked, you just didn't realise how upsetting her appearance must seem to other people who are not used to seeing the shocking state mother cats rescued from kitten farms are usually in when they arrive? Maybe include some info on her general condition and what you/the vet reckon she's been through?

Poor little lass, well done to everyone involved in getting her safe!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I kinda feel sad for saffron that she's been judge on her appearence instead, im sure they are lovely people....but I for one would feel so sorry for her and want too have her home ASAP to show her what love really was.


I understand the shock though of seeing her in that state if your only used too healthy looking cats, but that wouldnt put me off adopting a cat, in fact i'd probably want them sooner too nurse them back too health


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I find it hard to know how anyone could see Saffron even in the state she's in now and not just want to love her completely. She had me at the first meow.. And then the headbutts, but they get me every time :001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

New potential owners are my neighbours and being keen on meeting her i really didnt think it would be a bad thing, my neighbour is also helping me out at the moment as ive been poorly and not been able to do much myself the last few weeks so she is a god send to me.

Once she sees saffron getting better and spends time with her im sure it will be a new home but just incase its not she will be going up for adoption, well thats if my daughter lets me as she adores her aswell and is begging just one, but i know just one takes space for the next one, very hard when a rescue comes in cuddles and purrs, but there maybe other plans for her yet, i will let you all know monday after a vet visit.

For now she is fine, happy and has a television to watch.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> I second that, maybe just drop them an e-mail to say you're sorry they were so shocked, you just didn't realise how upsetting her appearance must seem to other people who are not used to seeing the shocking state mother cats rescued from kitten farms are usually in when they arrive?


Don't judge them too harshly .... it probably would be quite shocking

Some people really struggle to see what if in front of them & would could be IYKWIM

A bit like looking at houses - I can go and see a house and see what it could be like decorated to my taste, with my furniture in etc whereas when I watch some of these house buying programmes on TV, some of the people seem obsessed with things like .... "oh that room's purple, I don't like that" etc - well get a tin of bloomin' paint and change it  ... but some just can't visualise it seems 

Sure she will have absolutely no problem finding a lovely new home, she sounds and absolute darling


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ahhhh me so happy saffron is happy  why wouldn't she be with someone as loving as CC  

Also on that note wanted to let you know poppy went to RSNWJ yesterday & she's so happy there already snuggling & cuddling. I also came away with fresh eggs & home made fig jam, she's one amazing woman!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I dont think she has a new home now, sadly they was far too keen to meet her and was shocked to see her, she will be going up for adoption as soon as she is better but with some issues we have at the moment im not sure if she will be available before xmas, working with my vet at the moment and i will give a clearer insight on monday.


Perhaps they were just overwhelmed and had a panic that they would not be able to giver her the care she needs. I am sure that once she is back to full health it will be a different matter.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Todays photo.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What's going on with her eyes CC?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The flash seems to hurt her eyes but if i turn the flash off the camera its too dark a photo.

The black around her face is from scratches which has been treated so they are now scabs which i dont want to pick off.

She has vets in the morning so we will know alot more then as we are having a blood test aswell to ensure we are giving the correct antibiotic.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Todays photo.


Ooh love her heart, so glad she is in your loving hands.
She is beautiful. x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh bless her and bless you too. She is in excellent hands with you. She is a very beautiful girl. I cannot understand for the life of me how people can treat a cat this way. I hope karma comes their way big time. 

Viv xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor cat - I keep looking at the photo.

She'll be a beauty though when she's better and put a little weight on.

Good luck at vets tomorrow.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Give Saffron a few weeks, she will look a different cat after vet treatment.
We have an 11am appointment so will update after 12 noon.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

That poor dear girl....
She will be unrecognizable in a few weeks.
I bet she still doesn't believe her luck....


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh shes lovely  Please let me know where you receive the bed


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Poor baby girl I hope she finds a forever home soon


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

If she's still not gone next year maybe I'll push my OH to let me have her, should be in our first home next year rather then a rented house!!

But it's a long shot  xxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor baby. Bet she was with that cow in the first place just because she's white and she could advertise her "pure white kittens" for more dosh. :mad5:

Jiskefet I LOVE your latest signature!!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the update CC.
Good luck for vet visit tomorrow Saffron


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

CC....do you have some colloidal silver?
I used it all over Woody's face and scratched areas when he came to me and it seemed to really soothe him. You could use it to wipe her eyes clean too.
Bless her, she will soon look so much better in your care.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

PP, thats a good idea, thankyou, yes i have some left so will use this.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> Don't judge them too harshly .... it probably would be quite shocking
> 
> Some people really struggle to see what if in front of them & would could be IYKWIM
> 
> ...


Oops, maybe I worded my post a bit confusingly - I meant the 'sorry' to be an apologetic one, not a judgemental one.  My thinking was that seeing BYB rescue cats as they are when they arrive must be pretty traumatic for people who haven't really experienced it before, and I can easily understand why they can't imagine what the cat will be like physically when recovered and don't feel sure about taking them on after all. When Saffron starts to blossom, hopefully they will change their mind.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope everything goes alright at the vets today for Saffron 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, i will let you all know but she does look better today already.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Good Luck for Saffron's trip to the vet today CC, glad she is looking better already


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Good luck CC  Gimme a text once you're all done - hope everything goes okay xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update on Saffron today................

Full vet check done, she has a virus so antibiotics injection has been given today, no concerns with this it will clear up in a week.

Scan revealed one decomposed kitten and the remaining kitten not growing well, high possibility of deformaties and very tiny, i am very sorry to say i have had to make the decision based on veterinary advise and for the future health of Safffron, people may not agree with me but with a decomposed kitten affecting her future this obviously needs to be removed asap, Saffron is currently being spayed and tomorrow i will take a photo for you all to show her spay.

The good news is once recovered from spay and infection, which will be 2 weeks time Saffron will be ready for adoption so will be looking for her new home.

If nobody has any objections i am going to place her on the adoption page for 2/3 weeks depending on when the vet is happy for her to leave me.

She will be vaccinated and microchipped, adoption fee of £50 would be appreciated.

Once again thankyou to all involved in her care and getting her safe, she now has a life and a bright future in a loving home.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

So pleased that what she has can be treated, as for the spay I dont think you had any choice. Hopefully she will be back on her feet and ready to find that special forever home soon xx


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Poor poor saffy! Left any longer or gone too the wrong people those kittens would of killed her.


Fingers crossed she makes it through the spay, when will you know?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Aww, the poor thing!
CC, no one has a right to question your decisions about her, she's in your care and you and your vet know exactly what's best for her.
Looks like you got her just in time, I'm scared to think what would have happened if she was left in that awful cage any longer without vet help 
Hope the spay goes ok, fingers crossed for Saffron!
And big (((HUGS))) for you 
And, as always, please keep us posted


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Poor little Saffron! She is so lucky to have come to you CC - you know exactly what is best for her. Fantastic news that she will be better in a couple of weeks


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will know more at 4pm today once she has come round after her spay.

I will take a photo tomorrow evening of her spay wound as i really think she has been through enough today and would like her back in the warm resting for tonight.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> people may not agree with me


CC - you are "the officer on the ground" and people trust your judgement. There is a strong possibility that this will save her life. I do not believe that you can leave a dead kitten in there, or save the other one, and you have a chance of saving her. To me, it's a no brainer.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

In this case it was save mum or a possibility of losing all, although sad you do need to save the mum.

I dont agree with pregnant spays unless in an emergency, vet would have taken this out of my hands today anyway.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

There is absolutely no question that spaying her is the right thing to do.

Here's looking forward to a bright and happy future for the beautiful girl xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Can i just post a huge thankyou for donations for this beautiful girl, we have in the Saffy Kitty Fund, £190, i have used £40 on vet treatment of antibiotics, Lysine to put in her food, £55 for spay, this totals £95, so there is still £95 left in the fund for her.

We also have toys, etc and food being donated from wonderful people, im sure over the next few weeks she will eat all this food and enjoy her new toys.

If there is any funds remaining, would people mind if i put this to the next kitty in need so i dont need to ask again for help, or i can refund if needed.

A huge cuddle from Saffron, now waiting for the 4pm call so i can collect this beautiful girl home. xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

CC, thanks for the update xxx

You know my thoughts on it. Personally I think that its the right decision made at the right time.

Yes, there are times when not right, but id.like to think eveyone who has been involved in one way or another would be in agreement and fully.understand the reasons.

I dread to think whats been going on inside her, she probably will have been being.poisoned from the inside  from the dead kitten, I would not be suprised with any defects of the remaining small kitten.

She was.in no fit body state to get through any pregnancy. How.on earth she survived.i will never understand.

At least by doing this, she has the best chance of survival to a kind and loving home.

She has been through enough in her very short life 

You know Im as keen as anyone for.photos, she needs tlc first.xxx

Thank you for all you have done CC for Saffron.and will continue to do xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Forgot a piccy for you all.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

You have def done the correct decision and what a lovely photo of her! Somebody is going to be very lucky when they adopt her! I'd love to but I don't think Bear would appreciate it.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CC of course we don't mind! Those funds are for you & your rescue! 

You're an incredible woman & saffron is lucky to be in your hands

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

You have made the right decision. I can tell you from my own experience she would not have survived a dead baby. I had this happen to me and I refused to believe my baby was gone, the doctors pulled my hubby aside and told him if I didn't have an abortion I would be very ill or die they had to hold me down on the table but I know I did the right thing, I had to give birth to my baby as I was more than 4 months. The only way is up now for Saffron I am sure she will find the loving home she deserves once she is fit and well again. Thank you again for all you are doing for this beautiful girl.

Viv xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

vivien said:


> You have made the right decision. I can tell you from my own experience she would not have survived a dead baby. I had this happen to me and I refused to believe my baby was gone, the doctors pulled my hubby aside and told him if I didn't have an abortion I would be very ill or die they had to hold me down on the table but I know I did the right thing, I had to give birth to my baby as I was more than 4 months. The only way is up now for Saffron I am sure she will find the loving home she deserves once she is fit and well again. Thank you again for all you are doing for this beautiful girl.
> 
> Viv xx


Oh Viv, that's so sad :crying:
(((HUGS)))


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> Oh Viv, that's so sad :crying:
> (((HUGS)))


Thank you this happened to me 38 years ago but it still feels like yesterday  but I know I made the right decision

Viv xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank Heavens poor little Saffron got to CC when she did. It has obviously saved her life.
ABSOLUTLEY NO ONE would care for her with more love or dedication than catcoonz and no one in their right mind would ever question any decision cc makes about a cats welfare.

Viv, I'm so sorry to hear what you had to go through. Knowing that it was the right decision won't have made it any less painful for you. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Forester said:


> Thank Heavens poor little Saffron got to CC when she did. It has obviously saved her life.
> ABSOLUTLEY NO ONE would care for her with more love or dedication than catcoonz and no one in their right mind would ever question any decision cc makes about a cats welfare.
> 
> Viv, I'm so sorry to hear what you had to go through. Knowing that it was the right decision won't have made it any less painful for you. ((((Hugs))))


Thank you 

Viv xx


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Is she ok and home now?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

vivien said:


> Thank you this happened to me 38 years ago but it still feels like yesterday  but I know I made the right decision
> 
> Viv xx


So sorry my lovely Viv xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Oops, maybe I worded my post a bit confusingly - I meant the 'sorry' to be an apologetic one, not a judgemental one.


No apology needed - I'm so sorry  my comments were meant generally and I'd quoted what you'd said as I thought it would be a good thing to use for an email

It was only when I read your apology that it could've been taken that I was meaning you personally were judging them and I wasn't  sorry


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

_Viv_ oh hun, (((hugs))) I'm so sorry xx

_CC_ I also agree that the spay was the absolute right thing to do in the circumstances - at the end of the day, Mum has to be healthy enough to survive the pregnancy / birth and be able to bring up babes - and this obviously wouldn't have happened

Hope she's on her way home safely now


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hugs to you Vi, i am so sorry. xxxx

Saffron is home, all went ok, vet check again tomorrow, currently asleep in her favourite box.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry Viv that must have been dreadful x x 

Yes CC you did the right thing. Hope poor saffy is ok after her Spey.

I always remember taking a harrowing call in work from a colleagues mother. my colleague was pregnant and all appeared to be going well with the baby. Sadly she was carrying twins, one was hidden behind the other and had died. She had a miscarriage whilst she was in the shower. Can't remember how far along she was but she was well into the pregnancy


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Hugs to you Vi, i am so sorry. xxxx
> 
> Saffron is home, all went ok, vet check again tomorrow, currently asleep in her favourite box.


So glad she's home!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am glad Saffron is home safe and well
Thank you all for your well wishes. Although it happened a long time ago I still remember everything like it was yesterday. I often think about what he/she I wasn't allowed to look. Would have grown up like. 

Viv xx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Awww poor little cat! but hopefully that's it now and things will get much better for her. I'm so glad you all got her when you did.

Use my gift for whatever you like when it arrives - it was meant for any rescue.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

vivien said:


> I am glad Saffron is home safe and well
> Thank you all for your well wishes. Although it happened a long time ago I still remember everything like it was yesterday. I often think about what he/she I wasn't allowed to look. Would have grown up like.
> 
> Viv xx


So sad ... some horrible things happen.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just got home from work and catching up 
So pleased to hear Saffron is OK after her spay. Defo the right thing to do, no other choice and I can't wait to hear how she progresses with you CC, well done again to everyone


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Update on Saffron today................
> 
> Full vet check done, she has a virus so antibiotics injection has been given today, no concerns with this it will clear up in a week.
> 
> ...


So glad she sounds as though she is doing well, you have done the right thing regarding speying her no doubt about it. She certainly seems to be tucking into her dinner with relish - yum yum.......


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

So pleased to hear Saffy came through her spay okay


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

At least now Saffron's spay is over, she's not in danger from the pregnancy, and she can start to put on weight and grow towards a new life. Thanks for taking the difficult decision CC - and glad to hear she's home safe..


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally this lil girl is going to get the life & the love she deserves  Well done everyone that has made this possible for Saffron ..... You know sometimes there is a happy ending , and this girl is going to get hers ...... wonderful xx


----------



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

Great to hear that Saffron is on her way to good health. You are very wise as well as very lovely CC. You should use some of the funds to buy yourself a bottle of champagne; you certainly deserve it! So do the other 'rescue girls' too & dear Welshjet who began this wonderful story. I've sent a cat bed via Amazon (& I do expect you to snooze in it!!), but if I could buy you all a drink I would. Give Saffron a tickle behind the ears from me.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wig Dog, thankyou so much.

I am so happy Saffron got through the spay, i was very nervous earlier and it was hard to leave her but luckily she is now fine and playing in her box with a valerian toy which she loves, that was meant to be a xmas present but she deserves it early.

Cant use rescue funds for myself hun, but Mum2Missy kindly gave me a box of chocolates, so when Saffron finds her new home i will celebrate and eat them all. xxxx

We already have offers of homes for this beautiful girl, so somebody is going to be a special home.

Thankyou to everybody who has helped get this gorgeous girl safe, makes me so proud of you all coming together helping a poor defenceless girl. xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Wig Dog, thankyou so much.
> 
> I am so happy Saffron got through the spay, i was very nervous earlier and it was hard to leave her but luckily she is now fine and playing in her box with a valerian toy which she loves, that was meant to be a xmas present but she deserves it early.
> 
> ...


So pleased to hear she is doing well..you did the right thing with regards to the spay..I can't wait to read she is in her new home and ruling the roost as such a special girl deserves too..x


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Only just caught up with this thread, im so happy saffron is safe and doing well... As for that horrible place she came from  i have no words (well actually i do, but the mods would be very angry if i used them ) i hope karma catches up to them soon. 

Everyone invovled in helping this girl (and especially CC) you are all amazing, i am in awe of you all. You saved saffrons life and gave her the happy future she deserves.


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

I can't believe how close it came to losing this poor girl.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

So glad to hear her spay went well and she's home recovering ok!
Go Saffron, this is a true beginning of a new life for you


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes Saffron, rest up now girl and relax, you got a bright new future ahead


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Have followed this thread mostly from the beginning, but must have missed somewhere it said she was pregnant, poor little thing, so pleased she has been rescued from that horrible cage, and well done to all who helped in her rescue, and to you cc for looking after her so well, 
How did she get the scratches on her eyes? missed that too, bless her, 
I wonder if the other cats got out of that awful place
I will be checking in to see how Saffron is getting on after her spay, and hope she finds a new loving home soon, 
There was no other choice but to spay her with a dead kitten and another that may have been deformed inside her,


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I didnt want to post before about her being pregnant as i wanted to know for sure how long she had left with her pregnancy but after the scan today it didnt matter, spay was done.

Scratches most likely cat scratches which got infected but these are healing very quickly using the silver PP suggested. 

We do have offers of homes for this beautiful girl, i will keep you all updated when i know which home as i now have to get saffron better and do homechecks.

Tonight she is so much brighter and gosh does she enjoy nutriment duck and applaws kitten biscuits.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

AW such a happy ending. So glad she found you. Her life is going to be so good from now on. :thumbup1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dear Hanwombat,

Saffron says a huge thankyou for the kind bed you have sent her, she loves it and i will get a photo today for you in her lovely bed. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Woop! Can't wait to see a picture


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It will be later tonight with hopefully some good news aswell. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well i think we have all seen the before care with Saffron, if not look in breeding section .....................

now after afew days of being in my care, do you recognise her, the new sparkling Saffron. xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She is truly scrumptious (that would have been a fitting name for her, by the way).
Wish I could take her, but even if we do not take the journey into consideration, it would still not be a wise decision.
But I am utterly in love


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Dear Hanwombat,
> 
> Saffron says a huge thankyou for the kind bed you have sent her, she loves it and i will get a photo today for you in her lovely bed. xxxxxxxxx


Ditto.xxx



catcoonz said:


> Well i think we have all seen the before care with Saffron, if not look in breeding section .....................
> 
> now after afew days of being in my care, do you recognise her, the new sparkling Saffron. xxx


OMG. CC is that really her?

Utterly beautiful xxx

CC,. Thet can't but fall on love with her. Xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes WJ, that is really her, she is beautiful.

Just goes to show how alittle care and a clean up can work wonders, her scratches look so much better today.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow!  what a difference a few days love & attention can make 

Her face is looking so much better : it amazes me how small the spay site always is!

I'm in love too ......


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

My goodness, isn't she a dainty little thing! She is lovely and I'm so glad her operation went well.


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> now after afew days of being in my care, do you recognise her, the new sparkling Saffron. xxx


She is looking fantastic


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Once again all your hard work is paying off CC, well done :thumbup: :thumbup:

She looks amazing :001_wub:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh, just stunning  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> <snip>
> 
> It amazes me how small the spay site always is!
> 
> I'm in love too ......


And there was me thinking what a big shave for such a tiny incision!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> And there was me thinking what a big shave for such a tiny incision!


My girl has half her side shaven for her spay and a tiny cut...it still hasn't grown back!!! :lol:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

What a improvement in a short time! Love her


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Midline spays can also be done laparoscopically with a 1cm incision. Tosca was spayed that way as much as 9 years ago.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Saffron is looking much better already bless her. She is just gorgeous 

Viv xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

She's looking gorgeous 
Well done CC!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have some very good news regarding saffron,

She has now found her new loving home with a retired couple who lives in the same village as me, saffron is leaving me on Friday 13th december.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Brilliant news CC. 
Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww brilliant news CC, its so nice shes still gonna be close to you , well done


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

New photo's for you all.

Im so happy.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw well done cc on getting saffron back to recovery she looks so different


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

She's looking better every day :thumbup: She's obviously a very resilient little girl with a lot of love to give... She is going to make one lucky person very happy!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is now insured with Petplan as the new owners have done this today, they are going shopping at the weekend and they are very excited, ive been invited round for xmas supper to play with Saffron, its a beautiful home fit for a queen which Saffron is, im really glad she has found her lovely home.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

You know my reaction but whhhhhhhhheeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyy
 
Best news xxxxxxx

Oops, said it before, but thank you to them team of helpers who without you lot, she wouldn't have been with us for much longer


THANK YOU XXXXX


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Yay! Thats such lovely news!


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

Yay! What a happy new beginning for her, that's fantastic news.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

That's truly fantastic news.

WOWWWWW doesn't she look better. Its hard to believe that she is the same cat which we saw in those dreadful pics only a few days ago. Well done to CC and to everyone else who helped.

I would imagine that that little girl is going to get spoilt rotten by a retired couple . She deserves it after the dreadful start she's had in life and CC will get to see her blossom.

:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Very, very happy to read this hon. Thanks so much for everything you done.

In those pics she looks so warm, happy and loved....so glad she's looking so amazing! xxxxxx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Fantastic news CC, you must be over the moon :thumbup:

Such a poor start for her, I bet she never thought she'd be happy again, but what a wonderful future she has 

She looks amazing :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

what a fantastic future this little girl has now, she looks so much healthier and happy. i'm so pleased that she will be local to you too as i think you'll benefit from seeing her flourish in her new life


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Fantastic news!
Well done CC :thumbup:
She's looking so much healthier and happier already it's amazing!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*where's the new box of bloomin' tissues ....... ahhhhh*

That is the absolute best news EVER 

I am so, so happy she's found her forever home so quickly and that she'll be all settled there before Christmas! 

It sounds absolutely wonderful - her new people to be with her ALL the time and spoil her something rotten! 

*blubbering again*


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> New photo's for you all.
> 
> Im so happy.


She looks like a different cat, you have done a fab job with her.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't even begin to imagine what is going through her mind with all that's happened..she must be as pleased as punch!! Such a life changing event for her..

Let's be honest either it was death or a fab new life being loved as she should be

Big well done to you all xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> She is now insured with Petplan as the new owners have done this today, they are going shopping at the weekend and they are very excited, ive been invited round for xmas supper to play with Saffron, its a beautiful home fit for a queen which Saffron is, im really glad she has found her lovely home.


Saffron is truly blessed CC and all thanks to you , the amazing pf rescue squad and her lovely new home , thank you all xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My daughter has been busy this afternoon, new owners phoned wanting advise on where to purchase kitty things from, well zooplus, so my daughter has had fun spending their money, they couldnt decide between 2 activity centers so purchased both, daughter came home beaming, saying to saffron you are slumming it here but just wait until next weekend, so many toys are being delivered just for her, they managed to spent just over £400 in 30 minutes, wow even i cant do that.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> My daughter has been busy this afternoon, new owners phoned wanting advise on where to purchase kitty things from, well zooplus, so my daughter has had fun spending their money, they couldnt decide between 2 activity centers so purchased both, daughter came home beaming, saying to saffron you are slumming it here but just wait until next weekend, so many toys are being delivered just for her, they managed to spent just over £400 in 30 minutes, wow even i cant do that.


HOLY [email protected]!!!

One spoilt pussy cat it seems like, she's not gonna know whats happened too her....from a cold cage, to being in the warm and getting treated for things that made her feel unwell and much needed love too now a home where she is gonna be treated the way she deserves, like a kitty princess!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats not even including xmas presents for her, im moving in.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Me too XD haha


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

She is just so blessed to find these wonderful owners hon, she really did deserve it after that awfully cruel life she had with that witch of a woman.

Bless you Saffron you gorgeous girl!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

OMG what a turn around for her  she is going to be a pampered girl

Pls don't tell my 2 - they'll be packing their bags

Blurry screen again!

This place has turned me into a blubbering wreak - in the nicest way of course!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I never dreamt this would be tbe outcome when I first done a thread.

Saffron, your going to be adored and loved, which is how it should be.

Make sure you give them plenty of headbutts, xxx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

How wonderful Saffrons life is going to be :thumbup1:


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

CC you are one amazing woman!!!! Saffron gets more beautiful by the day and you have found her forever home in time for Christmas.


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> My daughter has been busy this afternoon, new owners phoned wanting advise on where to purchase kitty things from, well zooplus, so my daughter has had fun spending their money....... they managed to spent just over £400 in 30 minutes, wow even i cant do that.


Don't tell my two lol......


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

been watching saffrons journey from the post of her in that cage to now , just want to say wow well done everyone involved , she is going to be a loved kitty and deserves it ,


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

welshjet said:


> I never dreamt this would be tbe outcome when I first done a thread.
> 
> Saffron, your going to be adored and loved, which is how it should be.
> 
> Make sure you give them plenty of headbutts, xxx


From my brief experience of her, one thing saffron is never likely to be short of is headbutts!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

That is so sweet - from vetstreet.com:

Cats do this to deposit facial pheromones on people or objects in their environment," explains Dr. Herron. "The head butting is actually something that we call bunting."

Since kitties usually seem relaxed and friendly while bunting, people rightfully assume that it's a sign of affection or acceptance into the feline's domain. But Dr. Herron says that bunting is a bit more nuanced.

"Rather than territorial marking or 'claiming' someone, as is commonly thought, cats do this to mark something as safe - sort of like leaving a signal of comfort and safety," adds Dr. Herron. *"So you could think of it as a sign that they are 'trusting' that person or environment." *

You couldn't ask for more really :thumbup1:


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Just been catching up on the thread - great news!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Saffron has just had her post op check with the vet, all is good, healing well, she weighs 3.2kgs so gained weight, favourite food is smilla and nutriment duck.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> *nutriment duck*.


Nutriment do duck?!? Can't find it in the cat food section...

Glad it's all positive progress!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That sounds a nice healthy weight, lovely to hear Saffron is doing so well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i think the nutriment duck maybe dog section but if you mix with other complete cat food its fine to feed, she loves it and needs to gain weight so im not restricting her, she also loves bozita prawn, she has eaten 3 cans of this already.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

CC - did you get the pawprints cat scratch post yet? I haven't had an email to say it was delivered .. could be it was going to a part of the country hit hard by the storms though ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

hi jannor, Thankyou so much, yes it arrived late this afternoon then i had vets so ive only just had time to open the parcel.

Will post photo's of saffron playing with her lovely scratchpost you have kindly donated tomorrow (well today now). thankyou so much. xx


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

She is going to be one spoiled kitty (and so she should be). It will be a bittersweet moment when she leaves you next Friday I would imagine.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Saffron will not know what is happening to her.
So much love and care, so much wonderful food, and such great toys to play with.

And just when she thinks things could not possibly get any better, she will move to her forever home. Retired people are just perfect for her. They will have lots of time and attention for her.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> hi jannor, Thankyou so much, yes it arrived late this afternoon then i had vets so ive only just had time to open the parcel.
> 
> Will post photo's of saffron playing with her lovely scratchpost you have kindly donated tomorrow (well today now). thankyou so much. xx


Don't worry about pics if you're busy. I was just concerned because I didn't get an email to say it was delivered. Maybe Amazon don't do that though and I'm getting mixed up with ebay or zp!

Really great news about her new home!


----------



## Catloverbearsden (Aug 20, 2013)

Wishing Saffron lots of love and cuddles in her new home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Saffron goes to her new home later today, got quite attached to her already so its going to be hard later but she does need a new family to love her and I get to visit so that's great.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

Good luck saffron I'm glad you finally have the lovely permanent home that you deserve xxxxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Good luck sweetpea xxxx

CC, will speak later xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best of luck Saffron from me and Ankhstar xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

She's going to be one lucky little spoilt lady!


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Have a happy and long life Saffron​


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, little madam came running up for cuddles, not to me, oh no, but to her new mummy, leapt in her arms purring away.
I did get a little headbutt then straight into the carrier with her mouse, happy as can be.
now in her new home where she will start a loving life of luxury and cuddles.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Aww, enjoy your new home Saffron


----------



## Miss mousi (Dec 17, 2012)

What an amazing rollercoaster this has been got to admit my eyes filled up when I read the last post by catcoonz what a lucky cat and she will know it everyone involved in this take a bow you more than likely saved a cats life


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

If there is a girl that deserves to be spoilt rotten, it is beautiful Saffron.

Good luck, baby girl! Enjoy your new life xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Saffron is settled, she slept all night on their bed, had cuddles this morning and is eating.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Saffron is settled, she slept all night on their bed, had cuddles this morning and is eating.


Merry Catmas in your new forever home Saffron wishing you endless snuggles &cuddles &purrfect contentment xx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Aww, good luck Saffron 

You deserve to be spoilt for the rest of your life, enjoy little lady


----------

